# Systema Seminar in Chicago



## Brad S. (Jun 4, 2003)

Brad Scornavacco will conduct a Systema seminar at:

Academy Of Self Defense and Fitness Inc, 3753 W 95th St, Evergreen Park, IL 60805 

on Sunday July 6th from 10AM-3PM.

Call Ray Pohl at (708) 499-1500 for more details.

or email Ray at redfire1@aol.com.

This seminar is open to all interested parties and will cover the foundations of the Russian Martial Art.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 15, 2003)

Did we get a review?


----------

